# One day at a time



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

It has been two months of separation today. Things have been a little better between us but she still does not know what she wants. I have yet to give up on my marriage, but this separation is driving me nuts! I just want to say thanks to all of you for your continued support and advice. You folks cetainly help make this rough time bearable.


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

Its been two months for me and I am going crazy also. My wife has gotten worse since we have been apart. More mean, more rude and acts like I am a bad guy when in fact I still dont know what I have done. It all makes me think that there is someone else but she denies it and I have no proof. Either way I not happy about all of this..


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Sportsman said:


> Its been two months for me and I am going crazy also. My wife has gotten worse since we have been apart. More mean, more rude and acts like I am a bad guy when in fact I still dont know what I have done. It all makes me think that there is someone else but she denies it and I have no proof. Either way I not happy about all of this..


Well of course she is going to deny it sportsman... She wants you to look like the bad guy tro justify her actions.... the truth will come out in the end....do what best for you and dont worry about her... i bowed down to my STBXW and lost alot of respect from her while doing it.now I am standing up and dfighting for what is right and mine........ she might still be gone but she knoes now that i wasnt going to roll over and let her take me for all that I have left.........

Best wishes to you both..........


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Sportsman said:


> Its been two months for me and I am going crazy also. My wife has gotten worse since we have been apart. More mean, more rude and acts like I am a bad guy when in fact I still dont know what I have done. It all makes me think that there is someone else but she denies it and I have no proof. Either way I not happy about all of this..


Well of course she is going to deny it sportsman... She wants you to look like the bad guy to justify her actions.... the truth will come out in the end....do what best for you and dont worry about her... i bowed down to my STBXW and lost alot of respect from her while doing it.now I am standing up and fighting for what is right and mine........ she might still be gone but she knows now that i wasnt going to roll over and let her take me for all that I have left.........

Best wishes to you both..........


----------

